# Working in Spain/Gibratlar 2014



## Charlie18 (May 31, 2013)

I'm planning on moving to Spain next year and to work in Gibraltar preferably. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on where is best to live in Spain with easy access to Gibraltar and if anyone knows how easy/hard it is to get work there? Thanks


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie18 said:


> I'm planning on moving to Spain next year and to work in Gibraltar preferably. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on where is best to live in Spain with easy access to Gibraltar and if anyone knows how easy/hard it is to get work there? Thanks


I live in Spain but never go to Gib. However, I know a couple of people who live in La Linea and work in Gibraltar. It is the closest town to Gibraltar


----------

